# how does this look to you?? Updated May 13 New pics



## majaxx (Feb 3, 2010)

Well lets start off with what i like........

likes:
the bottom back left, 
front middle, 
far right back (fern on driftwood.) should look good when it fills up

dislikes:
top left (empty)
back middle
right front

Iffy?
the long skinny plants.....i got them to fill up the background
maybe when they grow out it will look better

.............
what can i do to complete this setup? I feel i am on track, but just need a little help with what i can do with my dislikes, (empty areas)

what plants should i add?

or move around certain things.

any suggestion is welcome,,,,
btw its my first tank i ever aquascaped with plants so bare with me.

thanks everyone!~


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

What are the plants you got there? 

I would definitely add some moss on to the drift wood.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Once everything grows in, it will look great!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

I like it, like jake said its gonna look ill when it grows in.


----------



## inghamb87 (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks good! But as funkyfish pointed out, some moss on the driftwood would definitely make it even better. Keep us posted on how it comes along.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

your doing really well if this is your first scape with plants!


----------



## ovenmit331 (Mar 27, 2007)

luke20037 said:


> your doing really well if this is your first scape with plants!


agreed!

maybe an anubias nana petite in the top left?


----------



## fuzzyfred101 (Apr 7, 2010)

with your tank you prob want more tall plants in the back left because eyes will naturally want to follow the log up and shorter plants on the right(facing it) because you will want everything to flow well together I love the Amazon Sword??? on the log. but as everyone else said great for the first aquascape.


----------



## majaxx (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey everyone!
Thanks for the opinions.

I have been thinking about moss on driftwood.
Should i get either, flame moss or taiwan moss. ( i dont want java moss)
Should I put it on the whole piece of driftwood? all along? or just certain areas?

I made a slight change to the long stem plants....I planted them more dense so it looks more full right now,,,,they are already sending shutes 

Thing i want to do:

add some kind of carpet to surround the driftwood with the fern.
add small plant in front right,,,,(dwarf hair grass, or riccia)
add small plant to front middle beside the leaves....or just another one of what i already have.


These are the plant names:

Long stem plants Vallineria
Windlov Fern on driftwood
Hygro. Siamensis


QUESTIONS:
I do not have CO2,
The lights are two 10w compact flourescent. Its a 10g tank

how long do i keep the lights on for? right now they are at 9hrs.
and do I need any type of food for them? 
I will be adding fish in about a week.

wow if your with me up til here thanks!!!


----------



## fuzzyfred101 (Apr 7, 2010)

i keep mine on 9-5, any more you will prob get excessive algae growth w/o co2. CO2 isnt really needed it just helps the plants grow and fill in faster. As in feeding, my favorite thing to use would have to be root tabs but most use flourish dosing. I only use the iron supplement now and root tabs. but if you were talking about the fish any type would do.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Get flame or fissidens..looks great!roud:


----------



## majaxx (Feb 3, 2010)

Do you think i have 2 male german rams? I do!
but before i bring them back, I want to double check.


Added:
12 cardinals
1 BN pleco
1 Apple snail
2 German Rams


----------



## dindin (Mar 4, 2009)

Females have a definite rosy spot on their belly. But are these real young? Maybe they just haven't matured yet. 

I spent a lot of time agonizing over mine, and it's so easy -- just look for the color.


----------



## BrandonjBlair (Apr 8, 2010)

If you pump the heat up in your tank your rams will get alot more color... I think any where from 81-84.... They look GREAT! I kept mine in a smaller tank for a year and introduced them into my discus tank thats 85 deg, and there colors just blew up.


----------



## unpluggedmusic (Apr 28, 2010)

i suggest the plant you use on the right side, since u wana use, you should make it bushy...


----------



## majaxx (Feb 3, 2010)

That is the plan unplugged...I want it to grown big and fill up taht corner
but they grow so slowwwww lol

new pics next week....i will be adding some moss...wood....and maybe some HC cuba.....and if there is room...blyxa


Will the HC cuba survive? 

i have 2 flourecent 9 watt bulbs. no Co2. and No Ferts.


----------



## majaxx (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey
Here it is 1 month later

thoughts, comments, suggestions welcome.

water quality is poor, so pics kinda suck. working on water now. few water changes should help.


----------



## majaxx (Feb 3, 2010)

shot from far


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Looking good, growth looks excellent!


----------



## majaxx (Feb 3, 2010)

I found a post I made 10 years ago! Just bought a fluval spec V going to set that up now. Holy....thanks to this forum for keeping these posts. I now know which planted I had. Hi everyone I'm back with a nano project.


----------

